# chemical pregnancy



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi all

just wondering about my two recent chemical pregnancies.... has anyone else had this happen and been given any tx to help it? I thought my first one was just bad luck but with two now I'm thinking is there something wrong that needs to be treated?

I'd appreciate any advice or hope stories feeling a bit down about this.

Thanks
A xx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of your losses, it is never easy. Ive had three early miscarriages, all before 6 weeks.  My advice would be ask your gp to do your level 1 immune tests, checking for things like blood clotting. Theres alot of information on the immunology boards about it.. print out a list of the level 1s and take it with you.  GPs done HAVE to do it but if you have a good relationship with yours and ask nicely, explaining why you need it, they usualy will.


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks KP i have a lovely GP i will see what he says.

My consultant has said that it just happens sometimes and the most important thing is the quality of the embryos - so will see what happens when i go for my fet - its weird bleeding and still feeling so nauseas from the faint bfp.

I am sorry for your three losses - how awful for you to go through that. I hope it won't be too long till your dream comes true and you have a little klingon.

Best of luck!

A xx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Daisy!!..
I had a suspected chemical on my last try at ivf so this time, after my embies are replaced they have put me on clexane jabs to try and help, maybe you could ask about this. I think in older ladies the blood can clot too much making implantation difficult so taking thisthins the blood and (fingers crossed ) helps!!

Good Luck

XX


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks sammeee I already was on clexane so that didn't seem to improve matters for me this time and ouch they were painful!.

Good luck with yours tho hon - keep thinking persistence will pay

xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Daisy i had the tests but they all came back ok.  So my con put me on estrogen, gestone, clexane and aspirin and this seems to have worked


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks mimi - have tears in my eyes loking at your story! so pleased for you and a great hope story. I bet you are loving your bump - I was so happy with mine.

I will see what my next tx plan is and ask about the things you were put on.

Enjoy the next 22 weeks till you meet your baby

Axx
ps still testing positive but still bleeding.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Daisy i hope everything works out for you


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Can empathise with you all.  I've had 3 early m/cs.  One of those was from an IVF cycle.  Had various blood tests but all came back normal.  Was referred to a m/c clinic for more indepth investigation but then moved house and now trying to be referred to clinic in new town - but it is taking ages and is very frustrating!    Feel like I can't move forward with next step until I have a clearer view on why I am losing early on.  Convinced I have had more early m/cs ... last couple of months I have had PG symptoms but then AF has arrived ... not testing any more - can't face the heartache.  

Hope everything works out for you Daisy and if I find out anything useful (when I eventually get an appointment), I will let you know

Lee xx


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

have just seen this Lee - thanks for that would appreciate any info you find out - hope you get your appointment soon. Seems very hard to make those who have to have to go thru tx have three consecutive m/c before investigation tho.

good luck and I'll look out for your update 

A x


----------

